# Carbs and Brain Chemicals



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fyi http://www.sleepnet.com/rest/messages/599.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I work in a basement all day at a super stress-charged job. I wonder what folks like me are supposed to do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Really appreciated & enjoyed your call last evening, Shawn. And yes... agree with you totally on the moderation of the carbs.E*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

............ "sell the kids and move to Cape Cod.."Hmmmmm. Don't tempt me.







LOLGreat article. Been on the carb merry go round and it is hardly ever worth it. However, there are times when I just gotta have 'em. (warm Italian bread????? Who can pass that up??? Ok so maybe I shouldn't eat the entire loaf.







)But it is all things in good balance once again. Boring, but unfortunately healthy and better for us.Here's something I noticed about myself. WHen I am in D flare I tend to eat more carbs and less protein. This, if done over extended periods, can lead to that vicious D cycle. So I try to sneak in more lean, (And I am talking pared to within an inch of it's poor life!) very lean protein. It can help me feel better faster and gives me more energy. I have diabetes on both sides of my family and already tend to hypoglycemia, so I have got to watch it.Thanks for posting this Eric.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, are you saying that years of poor eating can lead to IBS?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No Tom, information for brain and body chemistry and function.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

B. Q. ... ???????????????????.... the WHOLE loaf ??????


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Never in one sitting (Not even when pregnant...







)But once in a great moon, I will pick up a loaf that is warm outta the oven and nibble on it for a couple days. I don't know why I think it is so good still, even after it has cooled... I just get in a bread crave once in a while I guess. I would choose that over chocolate if given a choice. (Now you know that is goin some!)But an entire loaf, solo, over 4-5 days is alot for me to ingest and I pay for it when I indulge. I usually skip it at restaurants cause I know I'll want more than one piece and then ye old appetite is ruined. Not to mention the gut disturbance it can cause. Now, even when I eat a little pasta, I use digestive enzymes to help process it. I find the enzymes can allow me to indulge a bit more without paying so dear a price.But there's just something about warm bread isn't there???







BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, It's kind of simplifyed but they seem to be saying that, for example, stress leads to less serotonin int the body and different levels of serotonin at different places can lead to IBS?It's at least a three stage processtom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It more about regulation or dysregulation of chemicals specifically serotonin in IBS not amounts and its role in the Peristaltic Reflex and the symptoms of d and c and c/d.Serotonin does not cause IBS, but there seems to be a problem with cells that release it for one, the regulation in the system of serotonin can be messed up. You can do things to help regulate the chemicals in the body however, by different methods that help IBS.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks for the explanation eric. I happen to think that natural ways of altering serotonin are better than using drugs. tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------

